# Grouse around Petersburg & Lankin/Pisek



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Can you shoot the grouse/partridge in the areas of lankin/pisek and south of petersburg? The population has really grown lately and I was wondering if these parts of the state are open for grouse hunting?

:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

quack

Here are the regs

9. Sharp-Tailed Grouse
Open Area
Season open statewide with the following EXCEPTION: That portion of southeastern North Dakota bordered on the west by ND No. 32, on the north by the Sheyenne River, on the south by ND No. 11, and on the east by the Red and Bois de Sioux Rivers; and an area in Grand Forks County bordered on the east by the Red River, the south by US Highway 2, the west by ND No. 18, and the north by the Walsh and Grand Forks county line will only be open for sharp-tailed grouse and pinnated grouse (prairie chicken) hunting from October 9 through October 17, and by permit only. - See Section 10 below for details. See Nonresident Restriction.

Opens
September 11

Closes
January 2, 2005

Daily Limit
3

Possession Limit
12

Shooting Hours
1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

So the walsh county area like lankin is open then? and what about south of petersburg...read it but wanna make sure i know what i'm talking about
thanks bob

:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

quack you are good to go.

Just stay west of hwy 18 Petersburg is. Make sure before you shoot this was the first year for Prairie Chicken hunting in ND in over 40 years, If it looks like a sharptail on steroids don't shoot!  Good luck, sharpies are a hoot. :thumb:

Bob


----------

